# Sunday drive up from Herts?



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Anyone going from my neck of the woods?

:buffer:


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Should be heading up with a mate if all goes well.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Sure will be


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Fingers crossed I will be


----------

